# Just won Green Card lottoery



## aleyse (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi All,

Have just been advised that we won in the green card lottoery. Understanding that this is only the very first stage of the process, I would love to hear from anyone who has won the green card and how hard the process is from here?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!!
You won a Green Card application. That means you have to go through the application process.


----------



## aleyse (Oct 13, 2009)

That is right.


----------



## amesie1 (Aug 3, 2011)

*I won one too*

Hey there,

I'm from Australia and i've just won one too! I'd be interested also to see if anyone has any advice...


----------



## hassmile (Aug 5, 2011)

*ask for an usa address*

Hi,
I hope that we will be friends as i plan to immigrate to united states, i have finished my studies in computer science then i worked as a professor in computer science for 5 years in my country morocco. i just been selected this year from diversity visa lottery organized by the government of united states every year, what i need is an address of a person in united states because the embassy ask me for it while it is necessary to post me permanent resident card, i will be thankful if you help me to have yours for this purpose.
thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hassmile said:


> Hi,
> I hope that we will be friends as i plan to immigrate to united states, i have finished my studies in computer science then i worked as a professor in computer science for 5 years in my country morocco. i just been selected this year from diversity visa lottery organized by the government of united states every year, what i need is an address of a person in united states because the embassy ask me for it while it is necessary to post me permanent resident card, i will be thankful if you help me to have yours for this purpose.
> thanks


Please do not double post. Thank you.
I am sure that in five years of professional life in IT you will have some connections in the US. Reaching out to them may be an option.


----------



## amesie1 (Aug 3, 2011)

twostep - In regards to the two posts you have 'contributed' in this thread... May I suggest that you don't post here if you are just going to be 'smart' and no help to anyone at all. Thanks. 

aleyse - As i'm just going through the process myself I don't know first hand what it's actually like. But I had a friend from Australia also who won the Green Card last year and is now over in the US. She said that when you send away paperwork, be prepared not to hear back from them for months. This is normal. Once they get your paper work you will be given an interview date and time for your embassy. You then have to go with all of your documents, and pay some money (I think she said about $1000) and then you have an interview where they ask you things like 'do you intend to come back to Australia at all' (Trick Question: Say NO!), umm I think they asked if she was single, what she intended to do for work, etc, etc. I'd like to actually get more info on what they ask in the interview if anyone has some!
Then I think before the interview you have to have your medical also. I'm not sure when they tell you if you've got a visa or not, but when you do get one, you've got a date a few months ahead and you have to make sure you're in the US by that date.
It's not really the most definite information, but this is what my friend has told me of the process so I hope this helps.


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

Hi, I'm an Aussie who got a green card via the lottery in 2009. I haven't moved over yet as had a few set backs but i now have a re-entry permit which allows me a bit more time before I move.

Let me know if you have any specific questions about the process and I'll do my best to answer! 

Megs


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

mfowler said:


> Hi, I'm an Aussie who got a green card via the lottery in 2009. I haven't moved over yet as had a few set backs but i now have a re-entry permit which allows me a bit more time before I move.
> 
> Let me know if you have any specific questions about the process and I'll do my best to answer!
> 
> Megs


Hello, do you have to show funds f? if yes how much money do you have to show?
How much is the minimum?


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

aleyse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have just been advised that we won in the green card lottoery. Understanding that this is only the very first stage of the process, I would love to hear from anyone who has won the green card and how hard the process is from here?


Congratulations!


----------



## phuture (Aug 22, 2011)

i won the lottery and successful interview and collected my visa last week.
i print my bank statement to show the CO

moving to LA next month. anyone moving there too?


----------



## J.P (Oct 3, 2011)

Congratulations to everyone who won the lottery!
Have a few questions though and it would be nice if one of you could answer them.
Can anyone tell us about the interview process? (general questions, tricky ones, fund etc)
Also, let's suppose that someone wins in the lottery and has to go through all the stages that had been mentioned above: how much time after that can someone actually has the visa in their hands?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

JP, that depends on your selectee number and on how fast you send the required forms to USCIS. 

For DV 2012 winners, European selectees up to 11.000 are given an interview date in November (provided that they sent their forms quickly after the results were declared)


----------



## stephimido (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Qewty (Oct 9, 2011)

*Congrats~*

Congratulations on your win!

I have just entered DV 2013 as a first timer. I lived in CA for a while with my hubby, and although we moved back to Australia a couple of years ago (he's Canadian), we would really love the option of moving back to the Bay area.

I know it's a long shot, but hey, we might just get picked! Would love to hear your experiences along the way. Always the optimist, I will be ready just in case!

Warm wishes

Q


----------



## madialevin (Dec 3, 2011)

We were notified in May, 201 that my husband won the green card lottery. You get a letter from the Kentucky Consular with some basic information and your case number. We filled out our DS-230 forms (quite a bit of paperwork!) and posted it back to Kentucky with the message of “If you don’t hear from us by September of 2011, then you didn’t get it. Don’t call us, we’ll call you”. So in essence you don’t really “win”, you simply win the chance to send in your paperwork (together with about 100000 others of which about 50000 green cards are then ultimately awarded). 
I know it’s probably not what you want to hear, but you’ll just have to be patient and be careful to fill out all required forms correctly! This link has useful info for selectees: Instructions for Selectees
We are originally from South Africa but from my research the process is pretty much the same everywhere. 
At some stage if you are one of the chosen ones, you get notified that you should report to your local US consulate for your interview. But before this stage you really should have made the effort to get all your civil documents in order (birth certificates, marriage certificates, police clearances etc – whatever is required from your birth country – see the link for more info). Also, a week or so before your interview you should go for your full medical (x-rays, blood tests – they really check you out) at a specific doctor only (see the link for more info). He gives you a sealed envelope to take with to your interview. You bring this along with all your required civil documents and proof of funds (that you won’t be a burden, for example property that you can sell to take money overseas).
At the interview everyone who is going with (in our case my husband, me and our 2 small kids) had to be present. The interview was professional and down to business. They asked us questions about what we had thought of doing in America for work, where we had thought of settling and general stuff that was on our forms (like where were you born). I got the feeling that they knew it all they were just seeing if we weren’t complete wackos. At the end of the interview you get told to go stand in the queue to pay for the visa (see the link for more info on fees). And a couple of days afterwards you get the diversity visa printed in your passport. This MUST be taken up within 6 months which is a bit quick but if you really want to you could do it.
This (together with a new sealed envelope) you have to present at the first port of call. In other words the place where you first enter the US (for example JFK airport). That immigration official will give you another likening over and then only do you enter the US. Your actual Green Card gets posted to you in the US. On the original form I mentioned earlier you had to provide a US address to which the Green Card (if granted) could be posted. We have friends whose address we could use. Otherwise contact a local attorney and perhaps use their address (for a fee?).
Good luck – be patient it took well over a year before we had our visas in hand.


----------



## madialevin (Dec 3, 2011)

Contact an immigration lawyer in the US. You can do the work involved in the application yourself but perhaps you could use their address for a fee.


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

amesie1 said:


> You then have to go with all of your documents, and pay some money (I think she said about $1000) and then you have an interview where they ask you things like 'do you intend to come back to Australia at all' (Trick Question: Say NO!), umm I think they asked if she was single, what she intended to do for work, etc, etc. I'd like to actually get more info on what they ask in the interview if anyone has some!



Wow, it's $1000 for the visa? Ouch. 

So for the trick question for do you intend to come back to Australia and the answer should be NO. Does that mean do you plan to come back to live or visits etc? Cause yes, I'd plan to come back to visit friends & family?

What happens if you do decide 2-3 years down the track after having moved to the US on the green card visa and deciding it's not right for you, or you need to go home for a long time for an emergency reason etc etc...?

Just really curious as I've applied for the green card twice now, but didn't know much else about it like this stuff!

...also, how involved is the medical? :\ Please say I don't have to get naked. Haha.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

aleyse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have just been advised that we won in the green card lottoery. Understanding that this is only the very first stage of the process, I would love to hear from anyone who has won the green card and how hard the process is from here?


congrats


----------



## ukman (Mar 2, 2009)

Being that you must have a medical, and for example an xray, does having a heart operation in your respective country means, you won't pass the medical thus not getting the chance to get a green card.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

No, not for the US. Although it may be hard to find a medical insurance due to pre existing conditions.
USA doesn't want contagious diseases like TBC. (HIV is not a problem anymore)


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I also 'won' through to the application phase of the DV-2012 lottery. I have friends who won it back in 2003 and lived in the US for a few years before moving back home to New Zealand. Unfortunately they are remarkably vague about the length of the process.

One thing I'd like to know from those of you who have been through this all before, is how much notice do you get before your interview at the consulate? I mean do you get the letter and have to turn up the next week? or do you get a little more time.

I only sent my 230 forms off in August but already the wait for any confirmation at all is driving me crazy (so impatient!)


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

cheeser said:


> One thing I'd like to know from those of you who have been through this all before, is how much notice do you get before your interview at the consulate? I mean do you get the letter and have to turn up the next week? or do you get a little more time.


The e-mail stating interview date was sent to me 2 months in advance.

Meanwhile check if your case number is current. Since you have to get the medical report and prepare other papers, one week advance notice is not good enough. 

Damn all that useless photocopying.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

belgarath said:


> Meanwhile check if your case number is current.



Erm... how do I do this?

All I've been doing is checking that my number is still above the numbers in the Visa Bulletin, going from past numbers it kinds looks like I'd get the confirmation maybe May/June. Is there something else I need to check out?

With regards to the lead time, all the various department websites I've checked here says it takes a few weeks to get all the various forms I'll need. two months sounds ample time, but I was going to start the process in April/May anyway.

.. kinda Forrest Gumping my way thought this.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

cheeser said:


> Erm... how do I do this?
> 
> All I've been doing is checking that my number is still above the numbers in the Visa Bulletin, going from past numbers it kinds looks like I'd get the confirmation maybe May/June. Is there something else I need to check out?


That's spot on. Keep waiting for your number range to be current. Seems they are at 775 for Oceania now.



cheeser said:


> With regards to the lead time, all the various department websites I've checked here says it takes a few weeks to get all the various forms I'll need. two months sounds ample time, but I was going to start the process in April/May anyway.
> 
> .. kinda Forrest Gumping my way thought this.



With the exception of your medical report, you can start your paper collection right away. Passport photocopies, birth certificates, police records, bank statements etc. It's a lot simpler if you are single, married with kids requires more papers.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks belgarath. 

I just assumed any notification would come in snail mail styles. It will make it a lot easier if we are notified by email.... until I have to check my spam box.


----------



## Dunliliwell27 (Feb 23, 2012)

*DV Lottery*

Hi Cheeser,
How's the progress of your transition?
Beck



cheeser said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I also 'won' through to the application phase of the DV-2012 lottery. I have friends who won it back in 2003 and lived in the US for a few years before moving back home to New Zealand. Unfortunately they are remarkably vague about the length of the process.
> 
> ...


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey there, 

Our number isn't up yet. By the way it's progressing they might be up to us in June, hanging out for the next Visa Bulletin!

In the meantime we've got most of our paperwork sorted, and our fingers crossed.

Feeling much better about the whole process now I have a vague idea about how it works, much better than before when everyday was a race to the mailbox.

Like I said before, kinda Forrest Gumping my way through this.

Thanks for asking, I assume you've been through all this before?


----------



## Dunliliwell27 (Feb 23, 2012)

*DV lottery*

I've never done a DV before. I was looking at all the options we have. Looks like DV is the way. Last year, almost did a E visa, a friend from USA, was willing to employ me because I has an American Bachelor degree. But the friend looked at what was required and shied away. I was pg at that stage and would have rather they employed my DH; however, the job they would put one of us in required a degree. My DH, although his experience would easily fit in with the O-Net degree qual, in Australia, trades are still struggling to be recognized as a degree.

So being the organizer and planner in the family, I was reading about the DV lottery/program and what selectees processes are. I'm wondering how much $$ this will end up being with the visa and it's various fees for processing, the medical assessments and all the tests ordered, etc.

Any info you have would certainly give me an indicator if DV is an affordable option.

Regards,
Beck



cheeser said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Our number isn't up yet. By the way it's progressing they might be up to us in June, hanging out for the next Visa Bulletin!
> 
> ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Dunliliwell27 said:


> I've never done a DV before. I was looking at all the options we have. Looks like DV is the way. Last year, almost did a E visa, a friend from USA, was willing to employ me because I has an American Bachelor degree. But the friend looked at what was required and shied away. I was pg at that stage and would have rather they employed my DH; however, the job they would put one of us in required a degree. My DH, although his experience would easily fit in with the O-Net degree qual, in Australia, trades are still struggling to be recognized as a degree.
> 
> So being the organizer and planner in the family, I was reading about the DV lottery/program and what selectees processes are. I'm wondering how much $$ this will end up being with the visa and it's various fees for processing, the medical assessments and all the tests ordered, etc.
> 
> ...


Step by step information regarding GC through Diversity Program including fee schedule is available on the official site uscis.gov.
You mention "affordable" in several posts. Proof of sufficiant liquid funds is required at GC interview. The rule of thumb is 10k for singles.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Dunliliwell27 said:


> I'm wondering how much $$ this will end up being with the visa and it's various fees for processing, the medical assessments and all the tests ordered, etc.
> 
> Any info you have would certainly give me an indicator if DV is an affordable option.
> 
> ...


Well so far for us, the biggest cost has been time. 

It costs nothing to enter so definitely start entering the DV lottery, well when it's open again.

I know I have some big fees ahead. If I'm lucky enough to get an interview at the consulate the medical fee is about $NZ300 per person (I hear), and if all goes well then I have a US$440 per person Visa processing fee to look forward to.

These are of course trivial costs compared to the act of moving your whole family to another country to live, and at the interview you have to prove that you have sufficient funds, as the poster above stated, to show that you can support yourself once you move.

In terms of where I am up to in the process, I've spent maybe a couple of bucks on proper photos to send into Kentucky and the postage to get them and the other paperwork there.

I has cost me another few bucks to get some of my required paperwork out of the NZ bureaucracy, but of course your mileage may vary on that one. 

The Instructions for Selectees link (_which I'm not allowed to post yet_) steps you through the process once you have 'won' through to being able to actually apply.

Copy and paste this and you'll get there
*travel.state.gov/visa/visa_4756.html*


----------



## Dunliliwell27 (Feb 23, 2012)

*DV lottery affordable*

How does that work for families migrating on the Lottery?
Could you pls breakdown the costs that makeup the 10K?

I've read the site you mentioned. It advises some of the fees to be aware of but not things like the medical checks, X-rays, bloods, immunisation, etc by the Drs that the site lists or other possible expenses.

Does the 10K include the flights?

I thought the Lottery is for ppl wishing to migrate who have adequate education and are healthy enough to work and not be a burden to the social welfare. How do ppl with little means who meet all other criteria get in? I have relatives (not direct) and friends willing to employ and house us while we set up and as a fallback. They just don't have the means or etc to go through rug ma roll of advertising the job, interview, diaries each interviewee with a reason why they weren't successful candidates and pay their share of the visa bit.

If anyone can give their thoughts on the processes in case I've misinterpreted the govt's website, pls share.



twostep said:


> Step by step information regarding GC through Diversity Program including fee schedule is available on the official site uscis.gov.
> You mention "affordable" in several posts. Proof of sufficiant liquid funds is required at GC interview. The rule of thumb is 10k for singles.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Dunliliwell27 said:


> How does that work for families migrating on the Lottery?
> Could you pls breakdown the costs that makeup the 10K?.


10k no fixed number. It is what you hear pretty much across the board. The actual amount is at the discression of the US Consul granting the Green Card. I do not understand you question about families? 



Dunliliwell27 said:


> I've read the site you mentioned. It advises some of the fees to be aware of but not things like the medical checks, X-rays, bloods, immunisation, etc by the Drs that the site lists or other possible expenses..


Unless your medical insurance covers exams/x-rays/vaccinations ... you will have to pay out of pocket. These medical providers are practicing in a free market environment and set their fees.



Dunliliwell27 said:


> Does the 10K include the flights?.


No. How you get there is something you have to work out. Some folks prefer to go the old fashioned route of boat which is actually a nice week or so to relax.



Dunliliwell27 said:


> I thought the Lottery is for ppl wishing to migrate who have adequate education and are healthy enough to work and not be a burden to the social welfare. How do ppl with little means who meet all other criteria get in?..


There is nothing blocking applicants with medical issues unless it is a small number of specified and highly contageous diseases. GC holders will not be a burden to social welfare as they qualify for a very small section of services offered. Unless you go the Diversity Lottery route you need a sponsor who provides an Affidavit of Support - proof of sufficient income current and historically to support an applicant during 10 years or until a certain number of work hours paid into the system. 
They save, work two jobs, sell property ... Unless they show proof of funds their application can get declined.



Dunliliwell27 said:


> I have relatives (not direct) and friends willing to employ and house us while we set up and as a fallback. They just don't have the means or etc to go through rug ma roll of advertising the job, interview, diaries each interviewee with a reason why they weren't successful candidates and pay their share of the visa bit..


Labor and immigration law apply to all US employers. Actually there are fewer requirements across the board for small businesses. You can read up on most on the sites of US Department of Labor, EEOC and USCIS.gov. What you refer to as rug ma roll is federal law.



Dunliliwell27 said:


> If anyone can give their thoughts on the processes in case I've misinterpreted the govt's website, pls share.


You realize that winners do not win a Green Card but an application only.

You did not say anything about your or your spouses professional qualifications. It may take you a while to be gainfully employed. Even friends and relatives run businesses so relying on offers made during conversations may not be the best way to go. You will find politness sometimes almost cloying. 

You will need vehicles, insurance, medical coverage, deposits for everything from utilities to phones. Kids need school supplies, medical exams, vaccinations.


----------



## Dunliliwell27 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Funds, families, sponsor*

My DH, is an electrician, awaiting recognition of experience/skills as Contractir and, all being well, equiv to degree (Australian licencing and recognition).

My degree is from USA in HR.

I realize abt Federal law re: rig-ma-roll. I didn't think that I had to be formal in stating things.

RE: family, is it $10k per person for children too? That means 2 parents and 6 children is a cost of $80k?

Is the $10k referred, including removal costs?

I didn't quite understand what you meant when you said, "Unless you go the Diversity Lottery route you need a sponsor who provides an Affidavit of Support". Do I still need a sponsor? Does my sponsor have to be a USA citizen or can he/she be a USA resident? Does the sponsor also require liquid funds to back my family in addition to my family's proof of liquid funds?

What is the calculation for required liquid funds for family of 8?
I wasn't sure if the following site is up-to-date, but I still am unsure the Federal Poverty Guidelines.

list6727362
Financial Requirements for a U.S. Immigrant Visa... eHow

How long does the expected calculated liquid funds have to be in a bank statement as proof? In other words, can you budget this in or deposit a day or week before Embassy/Consulate interviews?

RE: out-of-pocket medical costs, surely there is a range or average whereby to compare and so I have funds available.

Yes, I realized that being selected from the online is a preliminary stage and doesn't guarantee an interview.


----------



## Dunliliwell27 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Time, fees*

OIC.

So the medical side yet to be completed?

Thank you, I have read the site.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The processing fee is $440/person:


> Diversity Visa Lottery fee (per person applying as a DV lottery selectee for a DV category immigrant visa) $440


Fees for Visa Services (see: 'other fees')

In contrast to Canada, the US doesn’t use fixed amounts. It’s up to the discretion of the ambassador/consul to assess if they think you will survive long enough with the money you have, and they will take everything in account (children or not, if your qualifications will give you a good chance for a job, ...).
To give you an idea (for Canada):
a family of 3 would have to show that they have about $17,000 available (so without the costs of the move itself)
a family of 6 would have to show that they have about $26,000 available
And I think that really is a minimum! I would not want to start here with only $17,000! There's a lot of unemployment. You don’t have a credit history/credit score in North America, so it will be hard to get loans. You probably will have to pay deposits for utilities, phone, ... A renter can ask for money up front (although I think it’s not legal, but hey, if they ask it, and you don’t pay it, they will not rent their property to you).


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

cheeser said:


> I know I have some big fees ahead. If I'm lucky enough to get an interview at the consulate the medical fee is about $NZ300 per person (I hear), and if all goes well then I have a US$440 per person Visa processing fee to look forward to.


The applicant must pay the visa application fee$819 dollars for each applicant), which includes application processing fee ($305), Diversity Visa Lottery surcharge ($440), and IV security surcharge ($74) ON THE DAY OF THE INTERVIEW, only AFTER an Embassy employee instructs you to do so


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> The applicant must pay the visa application fee$819 dollars for each applicant), which includes application processing fee ($305), Diversity Visa Lottery surcharge ($440), and IV security surcharge ($74) ON THE DAY OF THE INTERVIEW, only AFTER an Embassy employee instructs you to do so


Wow! Is that only in NZ? Because in Belgium and the Netherlands, it isn't. It used to be a little bit more, but since February 2nd it's only $440. And that is also the amount that is mentioned on the official site: Fees for Visa Services
Do you have a website that lists these costs?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

EVHB said:


> Wow! Is that only in NZ? Because in Belgium and the Netherlands, it isn't. It used to be a little bit more, but since February 2nd it's only $440. And that is also the amount that is mentioned on the official site: Fees for Visa Services
> Do you have a website that lists these costs?


Diversity Visa Program | Embassy of the United States Moscow, Russia


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't find the fees on that website...
What I see it that they refer to the same page that I mentioned above, and there is only the $440 fee/person.
Where did you find the other fees?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

EVHB said:


> I can't find the fees on that website...
> What I see it that they refer to the same page that I mentioned above, and there is only the $440 fee/person.
> Where did you find the other fees?


look again ...'

Interview Preparation 

•Please read through these instructions before the interview and follow them carefully because they are the most complete available.
•All documents should be brought with you ON THE DAY OF THE INTERVIEW.
•Children immigrating with you must also be present at the interview.
•Please note that no one may accompany applicants into the Embassy's visa waiting room. This includes American citizens, spouses, attorneys, sponsors, friends, and family members.
•Each applicant should bring all the required documents.
•Copies and translations of each document into English are required. Translations must be notarized only when the original is in a language OTHER than Russian. (e.g., a translation from Ukrainian into English must be notarized; a translation from Russian into English does not need to be notarized).
•*Payment. The applicant must pay the visa application fee$819 dollars for each applicant*), which includes application processing fee ($305), Diversity Visa Lottery surcharge ($440), and IV security surcharge ($74) ON THE DAY OF THE INTERVIEW, only AFTER an Embassy employee instructs you to do so. The Embassy accepts dollars and rubles. Credit cards are not accepted. (
•Visa delivery. Please submit the original DHL airway billexpress delivery of your visa after the interview. The fee can be paid at one of the DHL offices for 
•Tickets. We strongly advise you NOT to buy tickets or make any travel arrangements before you receive a visa. 



LIST OF DOCUMENTS:


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you! I was looking for a page or a title with 'fees'.

I think it is so strange that in every country you have to pay different fees for the same lottery!
In Belgium and the Netherlands, it is only US$440.
In Russia it's US$819 
And in New Zealand it is $NZ1064.70 (which is about US$890) (Fees | United States Diplomatic Mission to New Zealand)

US Department of State also only mentions the $440, and they don't write that it is depending on the country you live in. Intriguing....


----------



## Dunliliwell27 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Derivative of applicant*

RE: dot point 4, Please note that no one may accompany applicants into the Embassy's visa waiting room. This includes American citizens, sp...

If a spouse and/or children are derivatives of primary applicant, are each interviewed separately? I understand the spouse can be separated, but I would have thought minors need to be accompanied by a parent.

Does anyone know?

Also, re: paying cash, apart from the Application fee, is the medical exam by cash only payment? What's the reason that Direct Debitor EFTPOS is unacceptable?

Does anyone know the applicant fee for Australia ...is it different to NZ?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Australia is also $440:


> DV Lottery Fee
> US $440.00 per visa applicant
> AUS $440.00


Immigrant Visas | Embassy of the United States Canberra, Australia
more info: Immigrant Visas | Embassy of the United States Canberra, Australia




And regarding the differences in fees:
I think the pages from the other embassy's are not yet updates, some indidate that their last update was in 2011. So the new fees are probably everywhere $440. As states by the Department of State.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Either way, be the best money I ever spent!


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes! Got my email advising the time and date of my appointment at the Auckland consulate. Funnily enough it was sent to me before the visa bulletin had even announced that our case number would be valid. 

It's in 6 weeks time, but I've already got all the paperwork I think I'll need. I'll be reading and re-reading step 4 of the selectee process many times in the next week or so, just to make sure.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

cheeser said:


> Yes! Got my email advising the time and date of my appointment at the Auckland consulate. Funnily enough it was sent to me before the visa bulletin had even announced that our case number would be valid.
> 
> It's in 6 weeks time, but I've already got all the paperwork I think I'll need. I'll be reading and re-reading step 4 of the selectee process many times in the next week or so, just to make sure.


You will do just fine!!!


----------



## elfas (Mar 10, 2012)

cheeser said:


> Yes! Got my email advising the time and date of my appointment at the Auckland consulate. Funnily enough it was sent to me before the visa bulletin had even announced that our case number would be valid.
> 
> It's in 6 weeks time, but I've already got all the paperwork I think I'll need. I'll be reading and re-reading step 4 of the selectee process many times in the next week or so, just to make sure.


congrats! btw, why move to US? I'm thinking to move to australia or NZ! is that crazy or what?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If there was only 1 good place to live on earth... (I would not want to live there: too crowded! LOL)

And sometimes the question is not where you want to live, but rather: where can I get a visa.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

elfas said:


> congrats! btw, why move to US? I'm thinking to move to australia or NZ! is that crazy or what?


Well in my case I guess it's a classic case of 'greener grass' syndrome. I went to the US on holiday back in 08 and loved the place, started making plans to go back for another visit straight away.

I then heard that a number of friends and acquaintances had entered and won the DV lottery over the years so I entered myself, and got selected on my first try. 

I am looking to progress my career too, the size and scale of the bigger US corporates' IT Infrastructures dwarfs that of NZ. I understand I may have to take a step or three down the ladder to get my foot in the door, but for some strange reason that's one of the challenges that excites me the most. 

I can completely understand the desire to move to either Aus or NZ too. The lifestyle here in NZ is fantastic, very laid back, very easy place to live.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

cheeser said:


> Well in my case I guess it's a classic case of 'greener grass' syndrome. I went to the US on holiday back in 08 and loved the place, started making plans to go back for another visit straight away.
> 
> I then heard that a number of friends and acquaintances had entered and won the DV lottery over the years so I entered myself, and got selected on my first try.
> 
> ...


Depending on where you are in the US - laid back and easy. Strangely often in places you would not expect it.

Take it or leave it - do not undersell youself!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

EVHB said:


> And regarding the differences in fees:
> I think the pages from the other embassy's are not yet updates, some indidate that their last update was in 2011. So the new fees are probably everywhere $440. As states by the Department of State.


Starting April 2012, the fees will even be lower! Instead of $440/green card, it will become $330.
https://www.federalregister.gov/art...te-and-overseas-embassies-and-consulates#p-49


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

This makes me very happy, as my Consulate Appointment is May 1st!

It will be interesting to see if the change has trickled down to lil ole NZ by then though.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can always point them to the official website. ;-)


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

EVHB said:


> You can always point them to the official website. ;-)


haha yeah just imagine being that guy; "Hey person I want to convince to let me in to the US, you're charging me too much!"

I don't think I'd have the nerve.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jimjack said:


> congrats, hope u get through the process and remain in ur homeland


I assume you posted this with good intentions of congratulating and the sarcasm is unintentional.


----------



## berryjim (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello,

I would really like to know more about the re-entry permit and how you get one. My wife and I won the green card lottery in March 2010 and entered the US to activate our cards in Aug 2010. We had the cards delivered to a friends address in the states and they were sent out to us in Feb 2011. I applied for a few jobs and in October last year got a conditional offer of employment for a start date in Feb this year. We could not move due to my wife having a baby (born March 13, 2012) and the next available start date with my employer is Feb 2013.

When we visited Vermont for my interview in October 2011 we were asked by the immigration officer whether we had actually moved to the US yet. When we explained that we did not yet have jobs he stated that our "settling in period" was going to be up in August 2012 (something I was not aware of). We are now worried that If we quit our jobs, sell our house and move in Feb 2013 we will be turned away at the border. I have called the Embassy in London but no one seems to know anything about Green Cards (they even wondered how we managed to get one if we didn't already have a job in the states!). So I appeal to you for information.

Please could you let me know more about this re-entry permit and what it entitles you to do. Thanks in advance for your help.

Jim






mfowler said:


> Hi, I'm an Aussie who got a green card via the lottery in 2009. I haven't moved over yet as had a few set backs but i now have a re-entry permit which allows me a bit more time before I move.
> 
> Let me know if you have any specific questions about the process and I'll do my best to answer!
> 
> Megs


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/B5en.pdf


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

berryjim said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would really like to know more about the re-entry permit and how you get one. My wife and I won the green card lottery in March 2010 and entered the US to activate our cards in Aug 2010. We had the cards delivered to a friends address in the states and they were sent out to us in Feb 2011. I applied for a few jobs and in October last year got a conditional offer of employment for a start date in Feb this year. We could not move due to my wife having a baby (born March 13, 2012) and the next available start date with my employer is Feb 2013.
> 
> ...


USCIS - After a Green Card is Granted

To put it bluntly - a Green Card is not a "pond hopping at your convenience" visa. Green Card holders have certain responsibilities and moving their center of life to the US within a given period of time is one of them. All the deatails are in the link. I have never heard of a re-entry permit because an applicant does not have a job or is pregnant. Do you really want to immigrate?
A US Embassy is not an immigration counseling facility.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

I can confirm that the new fee of US$330 or NZ$427 has trickled down to the Auckland US Consulate.

I just had a very informal interview, where the only thing we were asked was where we thought we might live when we get to the US, and if we'd thought about purchasing medical insurance once we got there.

They even offered to hold sending out the Visas till the end of the month to give us more time to get our act together and get over to the US, which we gratefully accepted.

All in all a much more pleasant experience than we were preparing ourselves for.

Best part of the whole deal was when the guy behind the counter told us: "Have fun in the United States!"


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Then follow the directive and have fun:>)))


----------



## garvins (May 14, 2012)

tcscivic12 said:


> Congratulations!


I'm really excited because I was selected for further processing in the 2013 DV Lottery. I feel like I waited forever for the results, but good things come to those who wait.

Anyhoo.
Once I have mailed DSP 122 and DS230 to the KCC, how long is the wait until the next stage (which I guess is the visa interview)? Pls is it through email or wha

I'm really sorry if this question is posted somewhere else!

Oh, and if anyone has any tips/advice for me regarding the process from this point, please let me know.


Cheers!!


----------



## garvins (May 14, 2012)

pls i need follow up pls


----------



## garvins (May 14, 2012)

*hello*

I'm really excited because I was selected for further processing in the 2013 DV Lottery. I feel like I waited forever for the results, but good things come to those who wait.

Anyhoo.
Once I have mailed DSP 122 and DS230 to the KCC, how long is the wait until the next stage (which I guess is the visa interview)?

I'm really sorry if this question is posted somewhere else!

Oh, and if anyone has any tips/advice for me regarding the process from this point, please let me know.

Pls i need follow up......... 

Cheers!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Give folks a bit of time to see your post and respond to it.

Our various mods and members are scattered all around the world in different time zones, and so some are fast asleep when you post your message, while others are just going to bed.

Give it at least a day or two.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Teemaman (May 14, 2012)

Hello & congrats. I went thru the process a few months ago so still remember quite a bit. Check the travel.state.gov site

And read around diversity visa, it tells you what the next steps are. There are documents you need to get ready for the interview like long form birth certificate, police records from the countries you've resided in past & present, proof of marriage or divorce if you are & a medical from a designated hospital. A letter will be sent to you to let you know your interview date & the fees to be paid at the interview. Best wishes.


----------



## garvins (May 14, 2012)

*Hi*

Pls am confuse...................... cos U.S. Department of Labor definitions, say :requires at least two years of training or experience that is designated as Job Zone 4 or 5, classified in a Specific Vocational Preparation (SVP) rating of 7.0 or higher.
But the issues is that i am a tiler, Job Zone Two, 4.0 to < 6.0)........... Pls do i qualify.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you have a high school diploma or equivalent ? If yes, you qualify.


----------

